# My Two Newish Poljots



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have tried to take some better phot's with pg tips,i'am still learning.can you see how thin the white one is fantastic.



















bowie


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

What a nice pair of classic Poljots.









My kind of watches.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

bowie said:


>


Gorgeous photos







Lovely watches, too.

Is the 17 jewel one an early 2609?

A friend of mine has the white version of that dial on a 2209 in the ultra-thin Vyimpel case (as per your other watch). The similarity of the styling suggests that these watches were contemporaries. So although my friend's watch is undoubtedly a frankenwatch, I'm wondering if it was a 'factory franken' (in the best Soviet spare-parts tradition).


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Chascomm said:


> bowie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Hi,Chascomm,yes the number on the movement is 2609,and 7346389.hear is a picture of movement










cheers bowie


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

bowie said:


> Hi,Chascomm,yes the number on the movement is 2609,and 7346389.hear is a picture of movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks









Take good care with that. It is a gorgeous watch, but not as robust as some Poljots.

These watches were made from 1966 to 1972, when they were superceded by the current 26mm movements which were thicker and therefore unsuitable for this style of case.


----------

